# Auglaize River



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I have gone out wading the Auglaize River a couple times in the last week with my dad. I've kept a good mix between wading and kayaking- both very peaceful. I've lived in Wapak my whole life, and everyone just kind of poked fun at the river, considering it "full of trash" Granted right down town, it is relatively dirty, but downstream and upstream a bit, there is plenty of good fishing. I have caught and released 12 rock bass and 1 SMB, and my dad has had similar numbers in about 3 hours total of fishing. Good times on the Auglaize!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Northern1,
I've always heard that rock bass are good eating, but I've never caught one big enough (for me) to keep.

Also, I've talked to several guys that have fished the Auglaize between Westminster and Wapak with good success. Smallmouth was what they had always said were good to catch between those points. I've never fished the river, only whitewater kayaked it...during flood stage. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been having similar success as you in the Ottawa. I've caught a couple smallies, a couple small largemouth, a 15" sheephead, and probably over 20 rockbass.. several of which were about the size of that one you're holding. One I measured came in at 8" and I've thrown back bigger ones. Fish Ohio rockbass is 9".

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I hadn't checked for rock bass fish ohio length. I should have measured that one! he would be pretty close. I know where I got him, though- maybe i'll have to try tomorrow. I think Maumee tributaries are hidden gems most people don't fish. Honestly, I catch just as much or more on these rivers than I do going to Indian lake or Ferguson Res. sometimes.

Bowhunter- ha, yeah you would need to do it during flood stage. Its about 4 inches to a foot in most places right now, but it makes it very easy to find the pools of fish!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Good report, good photo.

As to rock bass, I often catch a couple when fishing for bluegills or crappies. If they're big enough to fillet (7 1/2 - 8 inches), I keep them along with other "keepers". On the table, you can't tell the difference.

Jim


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Northern1, 
The rockbass in these rivers are FAT too. Here's one I caught last week that isn't really long but he's got some weight to him. 









Here is the best smallmouth I've been able to reel in. I found a hole where they seem to be but most of them are right around this size. Waiting to hook into one of those 16" tanks.









I have 3 kids so I struggle sometimes I fish as much as id like but if you ever want a wading partner feel free to hit me up and hopefully ill be able to get out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

celtic11,

are you in wapak? or somewhere close? There is a creek that feeds the Auglaize that has some pretty big ones in it. I've waded a couple of miles around here and there are some bigger (over 12 inches) around. The one I caught was 13''. 

I'm busy for the next week or so. I will let you know when my schedule frees up!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> celtic11,
> 
> are you in wapak? or somewhere close? There is a creek that feeds the Auglaize that has some pretty big ones in it. I've waded a couple of miles around here and there are some bigger (over 12 inches) around. The one I caught was 13''.
> 
> I'm busy for the next week or so. I will let you know when my schedule frees up!


Sounds good.. I am in Elida, so wapak is just a 20 minute drive or so to wapak.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea there are some huge smallie in the augliaze. 16'' is a nice one but there is 18-20'' all over in the right spots with the right lure. As far as eating them out of there i dont know if I'd want to do that .... The river has been full of farmer run off up and down stream all the way through ft. Jennings area. Me and my son waded the other day and pulled out several 15-17 in smallies.those
are some pretty cute pictures of those rock bass lol.


----------

